# Playgroup in Lucca



## Zara N

I would like to start an informal non-profit Playgroup in Lucca 

I have been living in Italy for over a decade, specifically Lucca for the last two years. My son is now 14 months old and I can't find any Parent & Baby/Toddler group here that is run by the parents themselves - neither by Italians nor by foreigners. My son does not go to a state-run or private fee-paying nursery or Asilo.

I am looking for parents or carers of kids from 0 to 4 who would be interested in joining me to start a simple, fun, informal group that would be beneficial for all of us.
I am bilingual English/Italian, and would love to hear from parents and kids who speak either one of, or both languages. This group would provide a great environment in which to share and improve our own and our childrens' language skills as well.

So, if you would be interested in simply meeting for a coffee and a chat about this idea, please reply in this forum.
And please pass this on to any parents in or near Lucca that would be interested.
I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Zara N

To update my original message:
The bilingual English-Italian NON PROFIT parent & child playgroup is successfully up and running in Lucca, since last November 
We have a website but I cannot post the URL here.
I can be contacted on 347 559 0911.

I'd like to set up 'satellite' groups in other towns in the area - using the experience and knowledge I acquired while setting up this one, to help and support anyone interested in starting their own group in their own town.

Thanks
Zara


----------



## tr4cee

Hi Zara,
Just came back onto this site to try and find your original post relaygroup and I see you have set up the playgroup! Thats great, hope its going well.
We are moving to the Lucca area in April and have a 3 year old. Bit concerned about my little boy adapting to speaking Italian but an informal playgroup setting sounds just perfect, and we would love to join.
Will be in touch when we have moved.
Tracy


----------



## ingridbergman

*[email protected]*



Zara N said:


> I would like to start an informal non-profit Playgroup in Lucca
> 
> I have been living in Italy for over a decade, specifically Lucca for the last two years. My son is now 14 months old and I can't find any Parent & Baby/Toddler group here that is run by the parents themselves - neither by Italians nor by foreigners. My son does not go to a state-run or private fee-paying nursery or Asilo.
> 
> I am looking for parents or carers of kids from 0 to 4 who would be interested in joining me to start a simple, fun, informal group that would be beneficial for all of us.
> I am bilingual English/Italian, and would love to hear from parents and kids who speak either one of, or both languages. This group would provide a great environment in which to share and improve our own and our childrens' language skills as well.
> 
> So, if you would be interested in simply meeting for a coffee and a chat about this idea, please reply in this forum.
> And please pass this on to any parents in or near Lucca that would be interested.
> I hope to hear from you soon!


Dear Zara, I have just moved to Gragnano and joined the forum. I do not know anyone here and am look to make friends in the Lucca area. Although my son is grown up now I am good with children and happy to help out.It would be a great way to meet local people too.Perhaps we could meet for a coffee in any event, it would be nice to meet you, kind regards Ingrid


----------



## ageehan

That is great that you started it! I am pregnant and will keep it in mind since I live near Lucca! Maybe talk to you in 9 months or so


----------



## swedeinus

Zara--I just noticed you are the same person I responded to about homeschooling. I wanted to ask you about your playgroup since you weren't able to post your link here. I have two kids and hoping to live in Italy for a year or so starting this fall. I'm interested in Tuscany, though not in the most expensive parts. I'm hoping you can also help me with some questions I have about rental housing etc. Lucca sounds like a nice place. 

Thanks,
Josefina.
(my email is yahoo and 'josefinahanson' is my username (argh, cannot post any links whatsoever)


----------



## Angel DC

Zara,

I'm so excited I found your post. While I'm not in Italy yet, I'm trying to find out as much as possible and maybe even start some communications with people.

I'll try to keep this short...but try to give a bit of background.

My fiance and I are moving to Italy in January 2010 (he is British and I'm American). We are taking holiday in Tuscany, in early July, to determine the area where we will live. We already have an appointment with a home in Bagni di Lucca.

The catch is we are planning to get pregnant this summer, meaning I'll be halfway through my pregnancy when I move. I know how the American system works but would love recommendations on gynecologists, procedures,etc.

Maybe we can meet for coffee when I'm there in July? Just a thought.


----------



## Cast

Hi Zara, I am living in Lucca (just outside the walls) and I have a 20 month old son and i am very interested in your playgroup.. ive been looking for something like this for quite a while....


----------



## Cast

oh, i think i just found the website.... gonna look at it now.... very excited!


----------



## Cast

Angel DC said:


> Zara,
> 
> I'm so excited I found your post. While I'm not in Italy yet, I'm trying to find out as much as possible and maybe even start some communications with people.
> 
> I'll try to keep this short...but try to give a bit of background.
> 
> My fiance and I are moving to Italy in January 2010 (he is British and I'm American). We are taking holiday in Tuscany, in early July, to determine the area where we will live. We already have an appointment with a home in Bagni di Lucca.
> 
> The catch is we are planning to get pregnant this summer, meaning I'll be halfway through my pregnancy when I move. I know how the American system works but would love recommendations on gynecologists, procedures,etc.
> 
> Maybe we can meet for coffee when I'm there in July? Just a thought.


Hi there... I am also american (married to an italian), and now living in Lucca... I gave birth here about 2 yrs ago, and can tell you a bit about how it is as opposed to the US .. i had researched the various hospitals in the area (for example, not all offer epidurals, private rooms, and some have recently recieved some bad press for their maternty ward etc) and i'd be happy to offer a recommendation to my obgyn and costs if you choose to be followed privately, ...... good luck on trying to concieve..!!!

im not sure if there is a way to private message one here, but if there is, feel free to contact me directly and i would be happy to answer your questions


----------



## Bilingual For Fun

Hi,

I am also raising my little boy bilingual and found that this is not so straightforward in a monocultural country like italy. I really needed to give a social dimension to English and also to share my experience with other parents. 
So on top of organizing playgrous, not in Lucca though but in Verona, I also have a blog on Bilingualism and Raising bilingual children: Bilingual For Fun.

On the Bilingual For Fun I try to give a voice to the doubts, successes and frustrations of bilingual families, so I'd love to hear about your experiences too. 

There we discuss anything related to bilingualism, from what to do if my child mixes languages or refuses to speak a language, to what are the schooling options available and how to go about choosing a school.


L.


----------



## coden

*Playgroup in Verona*

Hi,
I'm moving to Verona next month with my 2 year old and 6 month old, and I would love to find an english speaking playgroup for them. Can you post details of the playgroup that you run in Verona please? We would love to come along to it.
Thanks,
Caroline


----------



## Bilingual For Fun

Hi Caroline,

nice to hear from you! 

You'll find some info on our Playgroups and Bilingualism on my blog, this is a good place to start: English, French, German (etc.) Playgroups for Bilingual Children in Italy Bilingual For Fun.

For logistics etc Ii would probably be best to have a chat, you can get in touch by calling me on +39 320 1156419 or email me at [email protected]. 

Looking forward to meeting you both!

Letizia


----------



## Zara N

To update my original message:
The mutilingual NON PROFIT parent & child playgroup is successfully up and running in Lucca, since last November 2008.
Languages spoken include English, Italian, Spanish, German, Polish, Bulgarian, Russian...
We have a website but I cannot post the URL here. Search Google for Tiddlywinks Playgroup Lucca.

I'd like to set up 'satellite' groups in other towns in the area - using the experience and knowledge I acquired while setting up this one, to help and support anyone interested in starting their own group in their own town.

Thanks
Zara[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaigeCL

Hi Zara,

My husband & I have been talking about a move to Italy for the last 5 years. We have identified Lucca as to where we would like to live. We will be coming in Sept to view properties. We will start with a part time basis for a couple of years as I have two older children that will be starting University soon. I also have a little boy who will be turning 4 in August. Would it be possible to visit with your playgroup while we are there? I would very much like to meet some expats with children to learn more about transitioning with a young child. I know Noah would enjoy playing with some kids.

Thanks!
Paige


----------



## Zara N

Hi Paige
It would be easiest to continue contact outside the forum - there are several expat groups active in Lucca. I can give you lots more info by email.
Drop me a line at [email protected] and we'll go from there.
Look forward to hearing from you soon.
Zara


----------



## lruzz

H Zara

We have recently moved to Camaiore and have a 3yr old and a 4yr old. I have just discovered this site and would like to know if we can come along to the mothers group as I have not yet met any other english speaking people. I look forward to your reply.
Thanks for your time, Lynette


----------



## PaigeCL

lruzz said:


> H Zara
> 
> We have recently moved to Camaiore and have a 3yr old and a 4yr old. I have just discovered this site and would like to know if we can come along to the mothers group as I have not yet met any other english speaking people. I look forward to your reply.
> Thanks for your time, Lynette


Hi Lynette,

How do you like Camaiore? Where did you relocate from? What brought you to Camaiore?

Best regards,
Paige


----------



## lruzz

Hi Paige

Im really liking Camaiore so far. We chose to live here as my husband works in Forte die Marmi ans we lived in Viareggio a few years ago...though it was pre kids!! and we LOVED it. So living in Camaiore we are in close proximity to so many things we like to do and see!! beaches, mountains, other towns etc

We moved here from Mallorca where we lived for almost 2 years and plan to be here for a few yrs. Maybe we will see you here?!!







PaigeCL said:


> Hi Lynette,
> 
> How do you like Camaiore? Where did you relocate from? What brought you to Camaiore?
> 
> Best regards,
> Paige


----------



## maleena

there is this non profit group Firenze Moms 4 Moms . If you google that you should find it. It lists all the the playgroups in the Tuscany Area. Maybe you can ask to have yours listed too.


----------



## Zara N

maleena said:


> there is this non profit group Firenze Moms 4 Moms . If you google that you should find it. It lists all the the playgroups in the Tuscany Area. Maybe you can ask to have yours listed too.


Hi Maleena

Tiddlywinks Lucca is already listed on the FirenzeMoms4Moms site.

Our own site - Tiddlywinks - has lots of info on the group, meeting times, activities, photos etc.
The photos are password-protected but to unlock them you just need to register on the site and then I will send you the password.

Lynette - nice to speak to you on the phone yesterday and hope to see you soon. Maybe next Tuesday?

Z


----------



## eva ellis

*playgroups in Camaiore*



lruzz said:


> H Zara
> 
> We have recently moved to Camaiore and have a 3yr old and a 4yr old. I have just discovered this site and would like to know if we can come along to the mothers group as I have not yet met any other english speaking people. I look forward to your reply.
> Thanks for your time, Lynette


Hi Lynette, we have moved to Camaiore for five months until after christmas and I am looking for some social contact for my three kids aged 2, 10 and 15 and myself and husband actually....I was just wondering if you had any luck with groups etc. 
Cheers, Kristin


----------



## markom

*playgroup in Versilia closer to the sea*



eva ellis said:


> Hi Lynette, we have moved to Camaiore for five months until after christmas and I am looking for some social contact for my three kids aged 2, 10 and 15 and myself and husband actually....I was just wondering if you had any luck with groups etc.
> Cheers, Kristin


Hello,

We are here with 2.5 and almost 5 year old boys near Forte dei Marmi and I am wondering if you had your Camaiore meeting up and running or if not - now there is almost 6 children and we could go ahead with the idea?

Marko


----------



## Zara N

Just to get all the information in one place:
Tiddlywinks International Playgroup Lucca meets Tuesdays 4pm and Thursdays 10am. Also some Saturday afternoons for special events - workshops, parties, outings etc.
Saturday mornings we run Visual Expression workshops for kids 2.5 yrs and up (limited places, booking essential, please contact me.)
Website - Tiddlywinks
On facebook - Tiddlywinks Playgroup Lucca
Email - [email protected]
Phone - 347 559 0911

Thanks!


----------



## Krisp

*satellite play groups*

Hi Zara, 

I just came across this post and would be really interested to chat with you. I have been living in Casciana Terme for nearly 3 years and have 2 boys aged 2 and 4 months, I have been desperately trying to find an alternative to "nido" where both the boys and myself can have some social interraction with other mums and tots. I've considered starting somthing myself, but the italians i have mentioned this to seem to think it is a weird concept!

Would love to hear how your group is going and if any others got started.

Ciao 4 now
Katherine

I'd like to set up 'satellite' groups in other towns in the area - using the experience and knowledge I acquired while setting up this one, to help and support anyone interested in starting their own group in their own town.


----------



## Zara N

Hi Katherine
Absolutely - email me or give me a call and I'd be delighted to answer any questions and help you in any way possible. And yes, I also encountered a bit of 'resistance' when floating the idea of a playgroup.
Hope to talk to you soon
Z



Krisp said:


> Hi Zara,
> 
> I just came across this post and would be really interested to chat with you. I have been living in Casciana Terme for nearly 3 years and have 2 boys aged 2 and 4 months, I have been desperately trying to find an alternative to "nido" where both the boys and myself can have some social interraction with other mums and tots. I've considered starting somthing myself, but the italians i have mentioned this to seem to think it is a weird concept!
> 
> Would love to hear how your group is going and if any others got started.
> 
> Ciao 4 now
> Katherine
> 
> I'd like to set up 'satellite' groups in other towns in the area - using the experience and knowledge I acquired while setting up this one, to help and support anyone interested in starting their own group in their own town.


----------



## APinter

Zara N said:


> I would like to start an informal non-profit Playgroup in Lucca
> 
> I have been living in Italy for over a decade, specifically Lucca for the last two years. My son is now 14 months old and I can't find any Parent & Baby/Toddler group here that is run by the parents themselves - neither by Italians nor by foreigners. My son does not go to a state-run or private fee-paying nursery or Asilo.
> 
> I am looking for parents or carers of kids from 0 to 4 who would be interested in joining me to start a simple, fun, informal group that would be beneficial for all of us.
> I am bilingual English/Italian, and would love to hear from parents and kids who speak either one of, or both languages. This group would provide a great environment in which to share and improve our own and our childrens' language skills as well.
> 
> So, if you would be interested in simply meeting for a coffee and a chat about this idea, please reply in this forum.
> And please pass this on to any parents in or near Lucca that would be interested.
> I hope to hear from you soon!


Hi Zara, 
I just saw your post from 2008 - I was wondering if I you found any possibility or managed to create a toddler playgroup in Lucca. I have a 16 months old toddler and I am looking for an English speaking playgroup in the area. Many thanks


----------

